# Vuelta. Final Kilometers. All Stages. Hopefully



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Stage 1


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Stage 2


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Amazing, thanks again, Keski! Your efforts are much appreciated, fantastic work!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Regarding stage 2:

Did teams forget or didn't know about the last hill at the finish?


It seems like teams were setting up for the sprint-finish and then the trains simply dissolved!

I think Leopard-Trek had their entire team in a train inside of 5km; and then it disappeared!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Looked like all the trains set up way too early. All those sharp turns and the long climb tired them out. 
Surprised there were no crashes with those 180-degree turns and roundabouts!


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Stage 3


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for that Keski

today I missed the live and the repeat.

what would we do without you :thumbsup:


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

SWEETNESS!

I haven't seen any of the racing yet but now I'm going to catch up on all of it.

Nice, nice work, laddie!!!!

It's appreciated!!!


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Stage 4


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Hahahaha....even time to zip up the jersey..


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Stage 5


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Stage 6


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

great racing on the vuelta so far....

what about Nibali argument today?


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Sagan did the right thing, but why did Agnoli stay ahead of Nibali? It looks to me like Agnoli could have seen that Sagan had the win, so he should have grabbed some brake. Easy for me to say, of course.

Whatever, fantastic racing by Liquigas and fantastic thread by Keski.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> great racing on the vuelta so far....
> 
> what about Nibali argument today?


great video Keski! today's stage was really great!
Where were Quickstep teammates for Chavanel? Amazing...


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

watching the descent by the Liquigas Team was simply thrilling to watch them drill it down that mountian. Insane the speeds they were carrying and I rarely see that many team members make it to the end


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Stage 7


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Very fast finish! 
HTC towing everyone along and then they disappear. Cav is gone but they keep practising their leadout train.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Stage 8


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Steep enough finish for ya?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Keski said:


> Stage 8


Thanks for posting!

I really got tired of the stuttering slide show effect of the live feed.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Stage 9 

8 kms to go and they are going up a 12% - Ouch!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Stage 9

Scarponi has attacked! Nibali is trying to follow...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Stage 9

They have discovered that J Rod is suffering in back of the pack...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Stage 9

Nibali and Vandenbouck...

Dan Martin and Roche lauch an Irish attack!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Stage 9

5 Km to go

Martin and Roche are family and train together...might help here...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Stage 9

Martin goes alone...still up 12%...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Stage 9

Nibali tries again...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Nibali catches and passes Martin...
Chaserss 19 secs behind...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Stage 9

3Km and its Nibali with Martin on his wheel...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Stage 9

Scarponi, J Rod and Fuglsang are fried...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Stage 9

Wiggins, Molima and CA Sorensen trying to catch Nibali


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Stage 9

Molima trying to help J Rod...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Martin wins Stage 9 in a sprint!

Does Rodrig keep the red jersey?

ITT Tomorrow with Wiggo and Fuglesang dangerously close...


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Stage 9


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Stage 10


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

At 1:52 there is an Astana rider with ribbing on the back of his jersey? I'd guess for aerodynamics, I've never seen that before.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Stage 11


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Stage 12


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Stage 13


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Stage 14


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Stage 15


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

This will give you an idea of how hard the last climb was today...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes, the Angrilu hurts!










Nice photos on Steephill.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Stage 16


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Stage 17


----------



## fa63 (Aug 16, 2007)

Keski,

Thanks, very helpful as always.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Stage 18


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Stage 19


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Stage 20


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Stage 21. There you go. All stages. Don't say I never got you nothing.....

A worthy winner. Won by attacking on the most difficult day.


----------

